# POSTAL 2 Error



## krish (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi ppl,

I faced this problem while playing the game POSTAL 2 - Share The Pain

There is a Task on "Tuesday" (tuesday in the game) where I have to confess in the church. So when I come out of the church, the game suddenly exits and gives the following error

General protection fault!

History: FCollisionHash::ActorEncroachmentCheck <- ULevel::CheckEncroachment <- ULevel::MoveActor <- Fanatics93  <- MoveBone <- AActor:hysKarmaRagDoll <- AFPSPawn:erformPhysics <- AFPSPawn::Tick <- TickAllActors <- ULevel::Tick <- (NetMode=0) <- TickLevel <- UGameEngine::Tick <- UpdateWorld <- MainLoop


I can't understand the problem. Please help.


----------



## swatkat (Feb 16, 2005)

General Protection Faults occurs due to a number of protection violations in x86 processors, like Writing to Code segment, Writing to Read-Only data segment or some other illegal operations performed by the Program....These Access Violation errors result in the call of Interrupt Type 13, which in Windows is know as General Protection Fault.....

This means Programming Error a.k.a BUG in the code.....

Guys at Postal say that they r working on this problem , until then wait for a patch or bugfix....
Complete list of bugs
The bug that's bugging u

Also, they have two patches for the game, try installing it....
Postal 2-Share the Pain patch


----------



## psappuin (Feb 17, 2005)

He He He 
poor chap ur computer is nothin but a crap now !!!!!
throw it out !!!!!


----------

